# Farm name\ getting scrapies tags



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi, how do I get a Farm name? I need to get scrapies tags and I will need my farm name on there, but I don’t know if there is a way to like register my farm name?? And I’m not really sure where to get scrapies tags?.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Scrapies tags are by address. It is about the location. But you get them from the state ag department.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I picked out 3 letters for mine.

You have to pick a Scrapie premises identification number. 
I don't know if you can do farm name or not.

*Call 1-866-USDA-TAG (866-873-2824)* to be connected to your USDA Veterinary Services Office or State Office Veterinarian and request that a premises identification number and Flock ID be assigned to your flock.

https://californiawoolgrowers.org/resources/scrapie/


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

You get a premise ID issued by the USDA, if you are registering for the first time I believe you can get your first order of plastic tags free of charge. After that you have to order them yourself. 
We order through Premier1, I get color coded tags for male and female so I can look out at kids and know who is what, we added our farm name onto the scrapies tag.


----------



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> I picked out 3 letters for mine.
> 
> You have to pick a Scrapie premises identification number.
> I don't know if you can do farm name or not.
> ...


Hello, I'm having problems getting a hold of them...it comes on to an automated message and then refers me to dial a different number and when I do it says not a valid entry?! I've tried multiple times and the same thing happens...is this the only number I could call?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

It took FOREVER for me to get ahold of someone when I was trying to get my premise number and scrapies ID. I ended up getting a number from a different website and finally got through to them there. I'd dig through my old contact information, but I'm in California so I don't know if that would help you.


----------



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

Calistar said:


> It took FOREVER for me to get ahold of someone when I was trying to get my premise number and scrapies ID. I ended up getting a number from a different website and finally got through to them there. I'd dig through my old contact information, but I'm in California so I don't know if that would help you.


I'm in California


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would reach out to your local extension office - many times they are most helpful in facilitating this.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I looked through my notes and all I found was one number. 916-854-3950. It's probably the USDA but my note also said CDFA so could be either lol. I'm not sure if that's the number that's easily available or the number I finally reached them at. Sorry I'm not more help. I thought I had more notes from when I was going through the process, but they're gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That should be the number.
Call it and ask. 
They can direct you to the right place, if it is the wrong one. 

But I think that is it.


----------



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

Calistar said:


> I looked through my notes and all I found was one number. 916-854-3950. It's probably the USDA but my note also said CDFA so could be either lol. I'm not sure if that's the number that's easily available or the number I finally reached them at. Sorry I'm not more help. I thought I had more notes from when I was going through the process, but they're gone.


Thank you! I got a hold of someone and ordered scrapies and filled out a form to get a flock ID


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Jordan Hollingshead said:


> Thank you! I got a hold of someone and ordered scrapies and filled out a form to get a flock ID


Yay! Glad you finally got ahold of someone! Once you actually make contact, the rest of the process is fairly quick.


----------

